# 2022 Tiguan SEL-R Line Audio System Issues-Intermittent No Sound



## curt.sesto (5 mo ago)

Anyone else having issues (other than sound quality) with a 22 Tig SEL-R Line? Mine will intermittently produce NO AUDIO at all in any source. _(XM, AM, FM, Phone, Apple Car Play, etc.)_ I can *see* it changing channels and function, see the red volume bar sliding up and down, just no audio. There was no audio from the voice command button nor the buttons up in the ceiling for VW Assist. I stopped several times and turned the car on and off. Opened and closed the doors. It will do this for an entire day, then be fine for a week. 
Yesterday it did something completely different; it was stuck on a specific XM channel and would NOT change to any other format or channel. Last issue; the charging pad works intermittently with TWO different iPhone 13's. It's be charging just fine, then display that "the phone can not be charged". 
I have a friend that purchased a twin Tiguan to this' 2022 SEL-R Line. His has done this a couple times as well.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Somewhat common issue on MIB3. Need a firmware fix from VW.

Fur now, hold the volume/power button down for 15 seconds. The unit will reboot.

Mine did it about once a week, but it hasn't happened for a few weeks now.


----------



## curt.sesto (5 mo ago)

jonese said:


> Somewhat common issue on MIB3. Need a firmware fix from VW.
> 
> Fur now, hold the volume/power button down for 15 seconds. The unit will reboot.
> 
> Mine did it about once a week, but it hasn't happened for a few weeks now.





jonese said:


> Somewhat common issue on MIB3. Need a firmware fix from VW.
> 
> Fur now, hold the volume/power button down for 15 seconds. The unit will reboot.
> 
> Mine did it about once a week, but it hasn't happened for a few weeks now.


Thank you!


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Just happened this morning to office, reboot and was ok. Mine is a 22 and had it for about 2 months and happened 2x


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

In my six weeks of use on my 2022 MIB3 unit (I had a 2020 MIB2 for two years prior), I've had two issues with the MIB:

1) No Audio
2) Small black bar at the bottom of the screen

Both were resolved with a reboot. Didn't happen very often. I overheard someone during a unrelated visit to the dealer (with their Taos) that there is supposed to be a firmware update later this year. Not sure how credible this is.

Other issue I've heard of are no backup camera. This was acknowledge by VW a few weeks ago on a TSB, they are rolling up firmware update for that shortly.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Off topic a bit but anyone had encounter the car just shuts off at a light (not talking about the auto stop thing) but I will be driving for a while then come to a stop, the dash has a circle arrow thing but disappear too quickly for me to see what it say then the car shuts down. Doesnt happen much but was bit random.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Further follow up to my reboot the MIB to fix the issue as noted above.

Today, I had a bit different no-audio issue. Usually, the no audio issue happens immediately after starting the vehicle. This time, the audio stopped working 15 minutes into my journey. Normally, a reboot (while driving) could fix it. Not this time. I did 4 reboots, the audio never came back.

It wasn't until I reached my destination and started the vehicle back up after a 5 minute stopover that the audio returned.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

I have been battling this issue since day one of ownership. I’m currently waiting for it to go back to the dealer for them to look at it again…..hopefully with some sort of resolution


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Let me see if I can predict the future. They will say:
a) just rebooted the MIB, VW knows about the issue.
b) order a new MIB, expect 2-4 month wait. That's the original action I've heard about, but they may not do that anymore.

But it's good to report it, no question.


----------



## curt.sesto (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I have an appointment to bring it in for service on September 25th. Hoping that the firmware upgrade will take care of it.


----------



## kaileycarpenter (5 mo ago)

Hello all, I am new to the forum but I recently got my 22 Tiguan SEL R-Line in early July, and two days after I got the car I have been having constant intermittent issues with the audio not working at all. Already been back to the dealer twice for the same issue, and have recorded the infotainment system working fine, but no audio regardless of the source. Even did the reboot for the unit using the power button. After the second visit, the technician told me that they would need to replace the entire unit, so we will how that goes. Unfortunate that this issue is occurring, as the sound system in the car is excellent.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Well, this problem seems to be a "recurring" one.
I believe it happened (today) for the 5th time since my last (OTA) update.
Pretty annoying.
Sent a message to my service advisor to see if there were anymore updates in the pipeline.
As @jonese said, the only way to get audio back is to due the 15 second reset process.

Funny, I never had the problem until the last fix, way to go VW!!!

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Guess VW doesn't give a damn about MIB issues.
3 days and nothing from my service advisor.
Swell.

Bob.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Picked mine up yesterday from the dealer for this issue. VW advised them to do a “hard reset” which I assume is disconnecting and reconnecting the battery. It solved the issue for roughly 12 hours lol. I’ll be calling them tomorrow to see how to proceed


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The "hard" reset was probably a fuse pull, or maybe just a "power reset" (press and hold the Power button for ~15 seconds.)
In my case, the 15 second thing has worked, about 5 times...lol.

I was a Software Engineer tor 32 years, involved in controls.
If my "stuff" worked like this stuff, I would have gotten CANNED well before that...

Bob.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

curt.sesto said:


> Anyone else having issues (other than sound quality) with a 22 Tig SEL-R Line? Mine will intermittently produce NO AUDIO at all in any source. _(XM, AM, FM, Phone, Apple Car Play, etc.)_ I can *see* it changing channels and function, see the red volume bar sliding up and down, just no audio. There was no audio from the voice command button nor the buttons up in the ceiling for VW Assist. I stopped several times and turned the car on and off. Opened and closed the doors. It will do this for an entire day, then be fine for a week.
> Yesterday it did something completely different; it was stuck on a specific XM channel and would NOT change to any other format or channel. Last issue; the charging pad works intermittently with TWO different iPhone 13's. It's be charging just fine, then display that "the phone can not be charged".
> I have a friend that purchased a twin Tiguan to this' 2022 SEL-R Line. His has done this a couple times as well.


ive had this same sound issue as well. Havent noticed it in a whole tho. Will update if it happens again to me.


----------



## jc.gonzalezcolon (4 mo ago)

Found this and figured it might be easier and faster than rebooting. Furthermore, if it is in fact muting itself...it is definitely a software issue VW can/should take care of rather easy. Anyways...see link below:









2022 tiguan sel r line how to unmute radio.







youtube.com


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

jc.gonzalezcolon said:


> Found this and figured it might be easier and faster than rebooting. Furthermore, if it is in fact muting itself...it is definitely a software issue VW can/should take care of rather easy. Anyways...see link below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL try this the next time my audio goes SILENT.
(And will THANK YOU if it works!!!)

Bob.


----------



## jc.gonzalezcolon (4 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I WILL try this the next time my audio goes SILENT.
> (And will THANK YOU if it works!!!)
> 
> Bob.


Haha!


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

New update on mine. Dealer says they have traced the issue to two faulty rear speakers. 

Not sure how that would cause all sound to stop working, but we will see if the issue persists


----------

